# Sound mod



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone tried to install mobile sensais sound mid zip

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I did, it works fine. Im sure you know it has to be flashed in clockwork


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes i do... thank you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

